# Belgium Eerste Klasse 10-12 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 8, 2010)

10 Dec 21:30 KV Mechelen v Club Brugge  2.75 3.30 2.50 +53  
11 Dec 21:00 Cercle Brugge v Zulte-Waregem  2.05 3.40 3.50 +53  
11 Dec 21:00 Genk v Eupen  1.25 5.50 11.00 +53  
11 Dec 21:00 Gent v Charleroi  1.22 5.75 12.00 +53  
11 Dec 21:00 Standard Liege v St.-Truidense  1.30 5.00 9.50 +53  
11 Dec 21:00 Westerlo v Germinal  1.90 3.40 4.00 +53  
12 Dec 19:00 Anderlecht v Lokeren  1.40 4.50 7.50 +53  
12 Dec 21:30 KV Kortrijk v Lierse  1.65 3.75 5.25


----------

